# Je vais me faire rare



## assmatzam (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir les filles. 

Alors pour moi c'est vraiment la grosse cata 
Je ne serai plus vraiment présente parmi vous pendant une bonne partie des semaines à venir 
Je dois m'occuper de mon mari qui a eu un très grave accident hier soir 

Entre mes 4 accueillis et mon mari a gérer ( soins quotidiens et rdv avec des chirurgiens plasticien, opération de reconstruction de la face) ça va être très compliqué physiquement et moralement 

Mais bon il est vivant c'est le plus important 
Je vais devoir apprendre à travailler avec lui à mes côtés tout en évitant que les enfants ne le voit. 
Je ne voudrais pas les choquer mes petits loups

Donc avec un peu de chance je vous retrouverai en septembre 

Bonne vacances à vous toutes et prenez soin de vous et de vos proches


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir quel grand malheur être blessé au visage est terrible ! Je ne sais pas quoi te dire. Ton mari a la chance de t'avoir tu es courageuse tu l'as déjà prouvé par le passé.
Le malheur s'acharne sur ta famille. Pourvu que ton mari se remette au mieux rapidement.
Tu vas manquer au forum et aux collègues.
Sois forte ,bises à toi amicalement


----------



## Emily (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir assmatzam

*Oh là là ma pauvre, bon courage à toi et à ton mari.
J'espère que tout va bien se passer pour lui et qu'il ne souffre pas trop.
Bon courage à toi pour t'occuper des petits et prendre soin de ton mari.
Si tu peux venir nous donner de ses nouvelles de temps en temps pour nous rassurer.
Toutes mes pensées à vous deux pour surmonter cette terrible épreuve.
Courage à vous deux.*


----------



## assmatzam (8 Juillet 2022)

Oui on les cumulent 
On dirait que l'on nous a jeter un sors c'est pas possible 

Après l'accident de mon fils c'est mon mari
Je me demande quand ça va s'arrêter


----------



## violetta (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 
Courage et force Assmatzam  ainsi qu'a votre mari. 
Pensées sincères .


----------



## assmatzam (8 Juillet 2022)

Et les filles faites attention au trottinette 🛴 
Engin de malheur


----------



## Petuche (8 Juillet 2022)

Tout plein de courage à vous 2... il y a vraiment des personnes nées sous de mauvaises étoiles. Il faut tenir le coup ! J'espère de tout coeur que ça va s'arranger pour ton mari...
Si tu peux donner quelques 'nouvelles cela nous rassurerait
En tous cas bon courage à ta famille


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

La force et le courage sont tes 2 moteurs. Tu vas gérer comme une cheffe.
Et si on arrive à t'envoyer un peu de soutien via ce forum on sera un peu utiles.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Tout mon soutien en ces moments difficiles. La vie réserve parfois de bien mauvaises surprises. Mais on ressort toujours plus forts de les avoir surmontées. Prenez bien soin de votre mari, de votre famille et surtout de vous. Force, amour et courage. Revenez bien vite sur le forum donner de bonnes nouvelles !


----------



## Nantaise (8 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage à  ton mari et j’espère que ton mari se remette au mieux rapidement.
Les doigts croisés pour toi assmatzam !


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

Olala!
Je suis désolée de lire ça.
beaucoup de courage à toi et à lui bien sur.


----------



## RBK81 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, de tout cœur avec vous et votre famille Assmatzam. Bon courage 🙏


----------



## Ferdaws (8 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Oui on les cumulent
> On dirait que l'on nous a jeter un sors c'est pas possible
> 
> Après l'accident de mon fils c'est mon mari
> Je me demande quand ça va s'arrêter


😔c'est triste mais courage.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

🙏 pour ton mari. 

Beaucoup de force à vous 2. 

Pensée aussi à toi, je n’ai pas osé te demander pour toi mais j’y pense aussi.

Vous allez gagner cette nouvelle épreuve.
De tout cœur avec toi


----------



## Nounousand02 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage prenez bien soin de votre mari .De tous cœur avec toi


----------



## Tata50 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage a toi. Pleins de pensées positives.


----------



## Nana (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage à vous


----------



## Leeanna (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je suis désolée de lire cette mauvaise nouvelle, j'espère qu'il ne souffre pas trop. Bon courage.


----------



## abelia (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Bon rétablissement à votre mari et bon courage à vous et votre famille.


----------



## Pioupiou (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage à toi et bon rétablissement à ton mari.


----------



## AssMatNET (9 Juillet 2022)

Nos pensées vous accompagnent @assmatzam
Bon courage à vous et votre mari


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Et les filles faites attention au trottinette 🛴
> Engin de malheur


Assmatzam beaucoup de courage à vous et à votre mari ! mon second fils parlait justement hier soir de s'acheter une trottinette et avait presque convaincu son père d'en acheter une aussi alors là vous me faites un peu peur ! il avait un casque votre mari qd cela est arrivé ? bonne guérison ...


----------



## Samantha6 (9 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Et les filles faites attention au trottinette 🛴
> Engin de malheur


J'espère que tout ira pour le mieux pour ton mari, courage à toi. Comme tu l'a dis dans ton message l'essentiel qu'il est vivant.


----------



## violetta (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
C'est vraiment un réel danger ces trottinettes.
Il y a qqs jours un petit garçon est mort, renversé par une trottinette, à Nice me semble't'il.


----------



## Dodo95 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon rétablissement à votre mari et bon courage pour vous et votre famille


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam, je t'envoies plein d'ondes positives, et un très bon rétablissement à ton mari.

Viens quand même popoter pour vider ton sac quand tu en auras besoin.

Je suis sincérement désolée de toutes ces épreuves par lesquelles tu passes, fais bien attention à toi aussi.

Biz biz.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Juillet 2022)

Les parents qui mettent leurs enfants sur les trottinettes sans casques ! A l'allure où elles vont !


----------



## Chouchou301 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, Prenez le temps qu'il faudra pour soutenir votre mari. Bon rétablissement à lui et plein de courage pour la suite...
Et n'oubliez pas "prendre soin de soi pour prendre soin des autres" 😘


----------



## bidulle (9 Juillet 2022)

bon courage dans cette épreuve 
prenez soin de vous  !


----------



## B29 (9 Juillet 2022)

De toute cœur avec vous.
Courage à vous et à votre mari


----------



## Tatynou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

Désolée de cette triste nouvelle .               

La Vie est une succession d'épreuves plus ou moins douloureuses .....

Penses à prendre du temps EXCLUSIVEMENT pour TOI ! .... un bon bain en silence ou avec de la musique zen ... se promener SEULE et regarder la Nature .... lire un bon bouquin ...

Ne te tracasse pas de ton ménage, fais l'essentiel ... La poussière revient toujours, le temps non ....

Et surtout n'hésite pas à demander de l'aide (famille, amis voisins).

Ne culpabilise pas en disant" je peux y arriver toute seule !"    OUI tu pourrais c'est sûr ! mais inutile de t'épuiser physiquement et moralement...

Bon courage Assmatzam  🌺  🌺  🌺 

_Petite info _: pour les hématomes sur le visage : masse le visage très légèrememt avec de l'huile essentielle d'*Hélichryse* et pense aussi aux granules homéopathiques d'*Arnica *(sur 1 mois minimum) .... ca permettra aux caillots de sang de se désagréger ..... ma Maman est tombée aussi (82 ans ) et son visage était tout violacé .... au bout de 2 mois on voyait encore les traces .... Patience 🐞


----------



## stephy2 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Courage et bon rétablissement à ton mari.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (9 Juillet 2022)

Je vous envoie plein d'ondes positives
Bon courage à vous et votre mari
Les prochaines semaines risque effectivement d'être compliqué Pour vous
Mais ne vous oubliez pas
Encore courage et force


----------



## kikine (9 Juillet 2022)

courage a toi et a ton mari, gros câlins de réconfort et gros bisous virtuels, surtout prends soin de toi aussi, bon rétablissement a ton mari


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour.
> C'est vraiment un réel danger ces trottinettes.
> Il y a qqs jours un petit garçon est mort, renversé par une trottinette, à Nice me semble't'il.


Oui c’était un ukrainien qui avait été sauvé de la guerre mais a trouvé la mort en France à cause d’une trottinette. 

Ils prévoient une nouvelle loi à ces engins. Déjà il y a interdiction de circuler sur les trottoirs et à 6km/h maxi. 

« Port du casque obligatoire 

« Trottinette électrique interdite au moins de 12 ans sinon 35€ d’amende 

Assurance obligatoire pour une trottinette électrique 

Trottinette équipe de feux avants et arrières sous peine d’amende de 35€ 
bcp n’en possèdent pas ! 

Equipé d’un klaxon (35€ d’amende) 

Une seule personne sur la trottinette (35€ d’amende) 

Etc etc « 

Le maire de Nice (où s’est fait percuté cet enfant et qui en est mort) a demandé à l’état de faire évoluer la législation et que les trottinettes soient obligatoires sur les pistes cyclables avec feux tricolores etc


----------



## zelande (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage et bon rétablissement à ton mari. Ta famille en priorité


----------



## violetta (9 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est ça  Chantou.
Quelle tristesse pour ce petit garçon et sa famille qui ont fuit l'horreur de la guerre pour finalement perdre leur enfant aussi tragiquement dans une si belle ville.


----------



## Nany88 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Assmatzam
Ohhh que c'est triste, tu est très courageuse, plein de force pour toi.... 

Des bizousss de courages 
À bientôt


----------



## paindepices (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
A très bientôt pour de meilleures nouvelles et bon courage.


----------



## Andys (10 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage Assmatzam et bon rétablissement à ton mari.


----------



## carrie (10 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam, je me fais rare depuis un bon moment car trop de malheurs successifs, je tiens absolument à vous témoigner mon soutien le plus sincère et un prompt rétablissement à votre mari, tout en souhaitant que votre fis se porte mieux.
Prenez soin de vous et j'espère que vous nous apporterez de bonnes nouvelles.


----------



## amandinezoe (10 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam,

Bon courage et force Assmatzam ainsi qu'a votre mari. Mes pensées sincères.

Tout mon soutien en ces moments difficiles.

Je viens rarement sur le forum mais je vous lis beaucoup.


----------



## Laurence5 (10 Juillet 2022)

Beaucoup de courage et de force  à vous 2 pour cette nouvelle épreuve. 
En espérant qu'il retrouve vite la santé...
je vous envoie plein de pensées et ondes positive.


----------



## liline17 (11 Juillet 2022)

ouf! désolée pour toi, c'est un grand choc dans tous les sens du terme, tous mes voeux de bon rétablissement à ton mari.
Les enfants ont une grande capacité d'adaptation à cet age là, ils vont s'habituer à voir tonton comme il est


----------



## zabeth 1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Je suis désolée pour vous et votre mari. 
Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage à tous, une bonne récupération surtout, d'être bien soigné, et de garder le moral. 
Bien cordialement.


----------



## TitineCh86 (11 Juillet 2022)

Courage Assmatzam, prend soin de toi et de ton mari avant tout. Je vous envoie plein d'ondes positives.


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Une petite pensee pour toi, j'espere que tu prends le dessus et que ton mari va mieux. 
Courage à vous...


----------



## Marine35 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, bon courage et bon rétablissement à votre mari.


----------

